# Selah



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/what-does-selah-mean-23985/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f41/what-does-selah-mean-psalms-1278/

Any thoughts on this comment by Cotton Mather from his preface to the _Psalterium Americanum_ (1718)?



> The Word, SELAH, Ever now and then occurs in the PSALMS. And now allow me to propofe, every SELAH, as an Invitation for thee to make a paufe, upon the _Magnificence_ of thy SAVIOUR. I will not here make a long Recital, of the various, and very many Interpretations, which the Criticks have left that Word in the dark withal. It fhall be enough to fay, That in the large, _Thefaurus Philologico-Theologicus_ lately Publlifhed, there is a Differtation upon that Word, which would perfwade us, That SELAH is a proper Name of the Bleffed GOD our SAVIOUR, and that it fignifies, _The Magnificent One_, or, _One that is exalted on high_. The Word muft not be too much feparated from the reft of the Difcourfe, but it is to be look'd upon as a part of it. It belongs to the Period, and is to be rendred, fometimes in the _Nominative_, fometimes in the _Genitive_ Cafe, and fometimes in other Cafes; but moft commonly in the _Vocative. Chriftian_, In the PSALMS every where think on thy SAVIOUR. And if a SELAH ftop thee, think, before thou go on, _O my SAVIOUR, How Magnificent art thou_! -- Indeed, fuch is the _Fellowfhip_ ever between our SAVIOUR and His People, that the condition of the _One_ in the PSALMS will not _forbid_, but _invite_ us to confider the condition of the _Other_. And therefore, what is now propounded, about a Contemplation of our SAVIOUR, to be a principal ftroke of our Devotions in Singing of the PSALMS, will not fuperfede the Entertainments which are to be joined with it.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 6, 2008)

I was listening to J. Vernon McGee on time and he said that selah could me - "think of that, now think of this." Or "there is that, now think of this." 

Hmmm...


----------

